# 3 Roos too many??



## Schwap (Apr 15, 2013)

Find out that 3 of my 9 chickens are roosters, one silkie roo that is mean to the hens, and 2 egger roos, they all are about 5-6 months old, my question is should I get rid of the roos? The easter eggers seem easy going and well mannered but I do not want any future issues. Any help or insight would be great


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Just get rid of problem roos


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Well, I would for sure get rid of the Silkie roo if he is already causing problems. And the easter eggers might be fine for now.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

I seem to find that if u have more than one roo they get more aggressive with the hens as they get older..... Just my opinion though.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Schwap said:


> Find out that 3 of my 9 chickens are roosters, one silkie roo that is mean to the hens, and 2 egger roos, they all are about 5-6 months old, my question is should I get rid of the roos? The easter eggers seem easy going and well mannered but I do not want any future issues. Any help or insight would be great


If you only have 9 chickens, three being Roos, you need to cut back to one. Pick the best temperament.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I would either cut back on roos or get more hens.


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

I started with four Roos and got down to two. I thought they would be ok, but I ended up having to get rid of one. He attacked the other Roo. So now only one Roo for my 12 hens


----------



## wademach1977 (Apr 13, 2013)

Watch the roosters and get rid of the over aggressive rooster. The others Should get along better once alpha and beta is established in the flock


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i like to have a back up boy, but more hens would be good to
what breed are your hens?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

More hens. Less roosters. Pretty soon you will have a flock of bare-backed hens. Bare skin on a chicken is an invitation to possible injury, sunburn, pestilence and infection. Each time a rooster climbs on a bare backed hen she is in danger of getting injured from his spurs and claws. 

There should never be an excuse for a continual bare backed hen in a flock, even in molt. They may lose feathers there in the molting process but they should never be completely exposed to the sun, bugs and injury like a rooster-ridden hen. Whenever I see on in a flock I know that either they have too many roos to hens or they have hens that have poor feathering and are too docile...that's only happened once in my flocks and the birds were BO. 

The BOs were culled.


----------

